# Homemade incubator help



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

Spent 2 hrs making this today, almost done but I have some questions. The inside usable space is about 13x21 inches it has 2 inches of insulation around it. What wattage bulb should I use and is this size fan to much power? It's pretty strong.

















Still have to finish the door and build an egg tray but im getting there


----------



## Schwap (Apr 15, 2013)

Well I just made one out of a styrofoam cooler, I am using a 13watt fluorescent bulb(the curly Qtype) have 3 egg in it right now, on day 3 temp stays around 99- 101.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

Finally got the egg trays done


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks ill probably try that first and see how it does


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I was trying to do the same thing and a 25 watt bulb was too much but I would start with that and go smaller.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I think the FAN will be fine. _*BUT*_....the important thing is to use a baffle on the "air-out" side of the fan ....so that it does NOT blow directly upon the eggs ....but, instead, moves the warmed air all around the inside of the incubator.
I put a similar _used _computer-fan in my Little Giant incubator.
For a baffle, I used a metal lid cut from a large coffee can....with short spacers made of small plastic tubing over the mounting screws. It works just fine. ( you can fold-over the sharp edges of the coffee-can lid with a pair of pliers, making CUTS less likely.)
-ReTIRED-


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

My boss gave me a bunch of these  ill be curing holes in the bottom and use them as part of my egg trays


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

Add the shelves and my little turning stick


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

its finished!!!!!! Just need to add some eggs now  holds 60 eggs


----------



## gemb100 (Dec 1, 2012)

That looks great! 

I just finished making a foam incubator and have set my first eggs, mines nothing compared to that monster!! Good job!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

gemb100 said:


> That looks great!
> 
> I just finished making a foam incubator and have set my first eggs, mines nothing compared to that monster!! Good job!


Thank you! Good luck on your incubator!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

Figured out the correct wattage light bulb to use! First tried 75 watts and it got to 120 degrees in 2 hrs. Then tried 40 watts and it took 3 hrs but now it's at a stable 100 degrees. Had to order a different fan the one I have is to strong. Found an article that says your fan should circulate between 5 and 8 times the number of square footage of air per minute in your incubator. Not sure how accurate that is but mines like 14 times more then it should be so I think I need a smaller one lol


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

I also have the fan hanging about 1.5 inches away from the side of the incubator and is facing it so the wood acts like a buffer. What I can't figure out is would it be better to have the fan on the bottom with the bulb or at the top to sort of pull the hot air up there because without the fan the top tray is 7 degrees cooler than the bottom one


----------

